# PC audio to A/V receiver via wifi



## thelonius (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi, newbie here.

What is the best way to get PC audio output to my A/V receiver via wifi? I have a variety of audio only sources on my PC and want enjoy them through my Bose speaker system. I use Chromecast for PC video. Chromecast Audio requires use of apps that will not reproduce the audio files on the hard drive. These apps are designed to handle streaming services. I want to source from any audio files (like .wav, mp3, mp4, etc.) My receiver is Denon AVR-1709. Please help.

Thanks,
thelonius


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

thelonius said:


> Hi, newbie here.
> 
> What is the best way to get PC audio output to my A/V receiver via wifi? I have a variety of audio only sources on my PC and want enjoy them through my Bose speaker system. I use Chromecast for PC video. Chromecast Audio requires use of apps that will not reproduce the audio files on the hard drive. These apps are designed to handle streaming services. I want to source from any audio files (like .wav, mp3, mp4, etc.) My receiver is Denon AVR-1709. Please help.
> 
> ...


I would say to use bluetooth but overall I think streaming over wifi degrades the sound quality. I think connecting via USB/Spdif/HDMI would be much better. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## thelonius (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks witchdoctor,

WiFi may be poorer quality but hard wiring is not an option. so how do I go about it? What equipment if any, apps, etc?

thanks,
thelonius


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

thelonius said:


> Thanks witchdoctor,
> 
> WiFi may be poorer quality but hard wiring is not an option. so how do I go about it? What equipment if any, apps, etc?
> 
> ...


It doesn't appear to have bluetooth

https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avr1709

so I think your best choice is the Denon Heos Link

https://usa.denon.com/us/heos-link


----------



## thelonius (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks, it looks like the HEOS device has a lot more capability than I need. What do I search for to add Bluetooth to my PC and the receiver? That would seem to solve my problem.

thelonius


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

There's a USB Bluetooth transmitter here:

http://www.amazon.com/SB340-Bluetoo...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00F25Z0FS

And a Bluetooth receiver here:

http://www.parts-express.com/parts-...ess-reception-of-bluetooth-audio-sig--320-353

I have use the receiver myself. It works fine. Signal quality is commensurate with Bluetooth standards, and the reception is good. I can't say anything about the transmitter, as I have never needed one. The receiver needs 5V power from a USB port. Any USB port which supplies power will do... old phone charger, wall outlet, etc. 

The two devices together should cost you $20-$25, regardless of what you end up buying... paying more probably won't get you much aside from maybe faster shipping.


----------



## thelonius (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks!

That's great info. I knew their had to be a straightforward non-expensive solution.

thelonius


----------

